# How do I adjust the font size?



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi all,    

Can anyone show me how to adjust the font size both for reading posts, and also how to adjust the size when I am typing a reply!!

I don't see well and this is a major issue for me.   I'm sure it is some kind of default issue, but I havent found a way to change it and the view box on Explorer seems not to work even when I put it at the largest size.

Thanks for any help you can give to point me in the right direction.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Specific instructions will depend on which browser you are using. But be forewarned... some text cannot be altered and unfortunately it is often the text you are most interested in. It also depends on what size was used by the person that made the posting and some of those can't be changed.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry, I now see (again, it just didn't register in my brainbox the first time) that you are using Explorer... but still it depends on which version. In IE-7 there is a small box in the lower right hand corner that shows a magnifying glass with a "+" in it and the number "100%" and a downarrow next to it. Click the number and the whole page will increase in size to 125%. Click again and it will go to 150%, one more time and it will be back to 100%. Clicking the down arrow will give you more sizes to choose from. Unfortunately, using this feature will require that you use the horizontal scroll bar often to see all of the text. 

I tried the IE-7 Page menu/Text size selector and it only changed the size of the single line of text below St Aubins advert at the top of the page. Everything else remained the same size.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Charles, I had no luck with the Text box at all. As for the magnifing glass, it works but if i increase to 125% or 150% then the page no longer fits the screen, and I have to scroll from side to side to read a post. But Thanks to you I can at least read things, until I find a better way!!!


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with IE7 so switched to Firefox. I can read a post and enlarge the font by using Ctrl+. However when replying the taskbar is missing the box for font and font size selection. Why these two boxes are missing, I don't know.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,


IF you reply i(n Firefox) by 'add reply' instead of the quick reply you will get a lookalike for word on the set of icons on the top there are boxes for format/font.size. It can be done from there.


I do wish however that there was a spellchecker in them!


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I do wish however that there was a spellchecker in them!
There is a spell checker in the toolbar of the "Add Reply" page Peter. You just need to download it.  
An alternative is to use the spell checker in the Google Toolbar (this is the one I use when I remember to spell-check my posts).


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By peter bunce on 01/08/2008 2:49 PM
Hi All, There really is no font or font size box in any of the toolbars. This is most confusing as I am not the only one having this problem. Others are also having the same problem, their complaint has just been worded wrong and is being missed. Hope that i have made this more clearly understood. Regards. Dennis.


IF you reply i(n Firefox) by 'add reply' instead of the quick reply you will get a lookalike for word on the set of icons on the top there are boxes for format/font.size. It can be done from there.


I do wish however that there was a spellchecker in them!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

1st class members have an extended toolbar with font and text formatting capabilities as well as spell checker.  Regular members who have not upgraded get a basic toolbar only.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Where / how do I download the spell checker? Thanks in advance for you help.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Shad answered the tool bar for reply but did not answer the displayed font size issue. It didn't an issue in the previous software.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

There is an icon in the tool bar above the full reply text box that has the letters ABC and a check mark in it.  Click on it.  If you already have the spell check software installed it will work.

If you DON'T already have the software, it will tell you so in a dialog box that will have a button to go get the spell checker.

Note, some of the several download sites have a problem working with Microsoft's security mechanisms, uh... the blockers and such.  I kept getting the dialog box saying that the site was not on the allowed list, but when I would click OK to let it download the file, the site assumed that the download had already occurred and went straight to the "thank you wanna buy something?" screen and the download never initiated.  I tried each site in turn until I found one that would work for me (I think it was the one named "GEEKS" or something like that).  Once it downloaded, I got a dialog box to install it (and accept their license stipulations).  Now when I click the icon it just does the spell check.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Where / how do I download the spell checker? Thanks in advance for you help.
You should be able to get it by clicking on the spell checker icon. A pop-up should appear which asks if you want to download it. Alternatively, the Google Toolbar and its spell checker can be gotten off the Google website. 

Re: Font Size - on both IE6 and IE7, you can set the text size via the *View | Text Size* on IE's menu bar. Alternatively, you can increase the font size used by Windows XP through *Display Properties | Appearance * and use the *Font size* drop-down box to increase it system-wide.


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Charles and Dwight,
  My spell check icon doesn't operate, most likely because I'm using Firefox web browser.  I opened up IE and the icon was active and gave me the message you said it would.  I prefer not to use IE for security issues, and therefore won't be able to use the spell checker./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif
  Hopefully there will be a way for Firefox to have this available in the near future.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 01/08/2008 8:19 PM
Where / how do I download the spell checker? Thanks in advance for you help.
You should be able to get it by clicking on the spell checker icon. A pop-up should appear which asks if you want to download it. Alternatively, the Google Toolbar and its spell checker can be gotten off the Google website. 

Re: Font Size - on both IE6 and IE7, you can set the text size via the *View | Text Size* on IE's menu bar. Alternatively, you can increase the font size used by Windows XP through *Display Properties | Appearance *and use the *Font size* drop-down box to increase it system-wide.


Dwight: the ONLY text that changes size when I alter the Text Size setting is the text below the advertisement at the top of the page.  ALL other text; the names of posters and their status as well as the text of all the messages and EVERYTHING else remains the same.  I remember doing this a few days ago and there were a few other pieces of text that would change.  It appeared that if the person that posted some text had chosen a different font or size then I could affect the size a wee bit, but on this thread only the advert text changes.

My Dispay Properties dialog box Font Size drop down list is completely empty?  (THAT has me confused!!!!!)

(I told ya that cornphewters was MEAN!)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

My Display Properties dialog box Font Size drop down list is completely empty? (THAT has me confused!!!!!)
Geez, I can't answer that one Charles. As I'm sure you know, that's an XP OS thing and _should_ be there for everyone using that OS. However, it _does_ provide a good example to others as to how difficult universal compatibility is for MLS when you can't even rely on the OS to be consistent from system to system, let alone different browsers.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it is because I have "lost" my "themes"... I'm workin' on it! Don't hold yer breath!


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

01/08/2008 9:19 PM Quote ReplyAlert 
Where / how do I download the spell checker? Thanks in advance for you help. 
You should be able to get it by clicking on the spell checker icon. A pop-up should appear which asks if you want to download it. Alternatively, the Google Toolbar and its spell checker can be gotten off the Google website. 

Re: Font Size - on both IE6 and IE7, you can set the text size via the View | Text Size on IE's menu bar. Alternatively, you can increase the font size used by Windows XP through Display Properties | Appearance and use the Font size drop-down box to increase it system-wide. 




Dwight, The font size problem is with MLS, Changing the font size via IE 7 ONLY changes the font size of the ads and the font size in the author section, BUT NOT the text size of the post text. There must be some way for Shadto alter the text size in the default part of the new software he is using. Everything is fine in the Archive items.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, The font size problem is with MLS, Changing the font size via IE 7 ONLY changes the font size of the ads and the font size in the author section, BUT NOT the text size of the post text. 
Bill - I've made a note of it in the Moderators Forum. I'll get back when I know something.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dwight I really appreciare it


----------

